# iMac G5 ne démarre pas



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2011)

Hello folks,

Je viens de récupérer un iMac G5 20 pouces de dernière génération (iSight). Il ne démarre plus et semble souffrir d'un problème matériel que je ne parviens pas à définir. Voici les symptômes :

-1) Au démarrage, le "bong" retentit normalement, mais ensuite il se fige sur un écran uniformément blanc

-2) Si je démarre sur Open Firmware, tout se passe normalementjusqu'à ce que soit entré "mac-boot" ou "reset-all". Là, on repart comme au 1) ci dessus

-3) Si je démarre en mode Target, il affiche bien le symbole Firewire qui navigue sur l'écran, mais rapidement (10-20 secondes), il se fige (le symbole reste immobile), et impossible de monter son disque sur un autre Mac

-4) Si je démarre avec "Option" (alt) enfoncé (et un disque Firewire bootable connecté dessus), j'ai bien l'écran bleu avec les boutons, et "la montre" qui tourne, la souris permet de déplacer celle ci sur l'écran pendant un certain temps (10-20 secondes aussi, à vue de nez), puis la montre cesse de tourner, et le curseur se fige avant l'apparition des icônes de disques.

-5) Si je démarre avec un DVD bootable en gardant la touche "C" ou "D" enfoncée, j'entend le DVD se mettre à tourner un moment, puis il est éjecté du lecteur comme s'il n'était pas bootable (j'ai testé avec son DVD d'origine, ainsi qu'avec le DVD "boite" de Leopard).

Bien entendu, le 3) ci dessus explique pourquoi je ne peux pas exécuter l'Apple Hardware test dessus faut mettre le DVD système et démarrer avec alt enfoncé pour le lancer).

A noter qu'il a 1,5 Go de Ram : 512 Mo "soudés" et une barrette de 1 Go, et bien entendu, j'ai répété les 5 points ci dessus avec et sans la barrette, avec juste les 512 Mo "soudés" : ça ne change rien.

Cerise sur le gâteau, malgré toutes mes tentatives, je ne parviens pas à l'ouvrir malgré des essais avec plusieurs ersatz de l'outil spécialisé que je ne possède pas, ce qui fait que je n'ai pas accès aux diodes de diagnostic sur la carte mère !

Ma question est "quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce qui peut se passer (et si oui, quoi), et y a-t-il une chance de réparer, ou bien me contente-je de récupérer ce qui est récupérable dessus (disque dur, dalle, lecteur optique, Ram &#8230 ?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2011)

Ça sent la panne de carte mère, surtout vu les symptômes decrits !

Peut être que le controleur S-ATA de la carte mère est en panne, ou le disque dur. Voire même la RAM soudée ! 

Pour démonter ce modèle, c'est par l'avant il me semble ! Tu peux trouver le guide de démontage (Normalement chez iFixit)






Après, si tu n'en fais rien, je serais interessé pour le récuperer.


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2011)

Ils vendent de belles cartes plastique chez iFixit pour ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

Le guide de démontage, j'ai, et c'est par l'arrière qu'il se déverrouille, mais j'ai beau essayer, rien a faire, les clips ne veulent rien savoir.  Pour la panne, ça n'est pas le contrôleur SATA, même mo disque firewire ne passe pas.  Je pensais aussi a la mémoire soudée, si je parviens a m'ouvrir,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------

J'essaierais de la virer  From m'y iPhone


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le guide de démontage, j'ai, et c'est par l'arrière qu'il se déverrouille, mais j'ai beau essayer, rien a faire, les clips ne veulent rien savoir.  Pour la panne, ça n'est pas le contrôleur SATA, même mon disque firewire ne passe pas.  Je pensais aussi a la mémoire soudée, si je parviens a m'ouvrir,


Ben ouais, car sur les iMacs Intel le FireWire prends sa source sur le S-ATA (si mes souvenirs sont bons !) Ça doit être pareil sur les G5 ... Si c'etait un Intel t'aurais pu tester un HD externe en USB 2 ! (Et en USB 2  Externe sur un Intel ça fonctionne)

Il ya 3 visses normalement ...  Gauche/Centre/Droite ! Force un peu sur les visses, elles sont peut être un peu grippés, notament celle du milieu. (J'ai déja vu ça sur des iMacs G5 !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ben ouais, car sur les iMacs Intel le FireWire prends sa source sur le S-ATA (si mes souvenirs sont bons !) Ça doit être pareil sur les G5 ... Si c'etait un Intel t'aurais pu tester un HD externe en USB 2 ! (Et en USB 2  Externe sur un Intel ça fonctionne)
> 
> Il ya 3 visses normalement ...  Gauche/Centre/Droite ! Force un peu sur les visses, elles sont peut être un peu grippés, notament celle du milieu. (J'ai déja vu ça sur des iMacs G5 !)



Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu t'acharnes à m'expliquer des trucs que je sais déjà, je te rappelle que je dispose des docs SAV de tous les Mac jusqu'à 2006 (dont celle de cet iMac), et d'une bonne partie de celles de ceux plus récents.

Le problème d'ouverture ne vient pas des vis (qui sont scotchées sur la trappe du cache de la barrette Ram, lui même posé sur une étagère de ma bibliothèque, histoire de pas les perdre), mais des clips auxquels on accède par la grande fente à l'arrière, au moyen d'un outil genre "carte de crédit" un peu pliée, et que je ne parviens pas à déclipser malgré de nombreuses tentatives. Ça :






Le même "vu de l'intérieur" :


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2011)

T'as vu qu'Apple autant qu'ifixit préconisent plusieurs couches de scotch (le leur celui des Us, qu'est vachement épais) sur leur bout de plastique ?
iFixit déconseille d'ailleurs la carte bleue au motif que les inscriptions en relief risquent de gêner


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

Invité a dit:


> iFixit déconseille d'ailleurs la carte bleue au motif que les inscriptions en relief risquent de gêner



En fait, j'ai utilisé ma carte de fidélité de chez Jules, qui ne comporte aucune inscription en relief. Il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée d'utiliser ma carte de crédit  Mais pour d'autres raisons 



Bon, j'ai du gros adhésif "toilé", et aussi un rouleau de scotch américain (non, de scotch, pas de bourbon ! ), je vais essayer.


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée d'utiliser ma carte de crédit  Mais pour d'autres raisons



Ah ouais, c'est ta première carte bleue ? Félicitations !!!


----------



## Pamoi (5 Juillet 2011)

J'ai démonté pas mal de iMac G5 rev C, en panne ou opérationnels, je n'ai jamais réussi avec une carte plastique (légende urbaine, certainement, cette carte qui ouvre les G5 )
Par contre en écartant délicatement la partie écran et la partie carte mère (par le bas au lieu de par le haut), les pattes se déclipsent alors facilement et ils s'ouvrent très bien . On risque juste de tordre ou décoller une patte métallique de maintien (plus rarement les 2) mais les dommages ne sont pas irréversibles.
Autrement, concernant la panne, aucune idée (à part le grand classique: CM HS  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> J'ai démonté pas mal de iMac G5 rev C, en panne ou opérationnels, je n'ai jamais réussi avec une carte plastique (légende urbaine, certainement, cette carte qui ouvre les G5 )



Je serais assez surpris qu'Apple se base sur une légende urbaine pour vendre un outil spécialisé aux SAV de ses revendeurs 




Bon, cela dit, je suis allé hier soir demander conseil à un autre professionnel, plus spécialisé "hardware" que moi, je vais tenter de mettre ses conseils en pratique aujourd'hui.


----------

